
Huawei says FedEx redirected packages to the US - v-yadli
https://www.techradar.com/news/huawei-says-fedex-redirected-packages-to-the-us
======
yorwba
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20025060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20025060)

------
konschubert
If you run an intelligence operation, why would you

a) not do it in the fedex hub in Japan and b) publish the parcel diversion in
the customer's tracking interface

So, this doesn't seem like a plausible explanation.

~~~
jsty
I agree. I'm quite stumped as to what this shadowy yet incompetent entity is
that has the power to compel or manipulate FedEx into redirecting documents to
the USA, but is incapable of getting them lost / delayed for a few hours to be
secretly scanned, in an allied country no less.

------
newaccoutnas
> UK-based chip designer ARM

Not for quite some time now!

~~~
alxmdev
They're still based in the UK, though, aren't they?

~~~
newaccoutnas
Huawei work with ARM China (who bought some of Softbank's holding iirc) afaik

~~~
sinuhe69
ARM China stopped working with Huawei, too (BBC reported)

